# Stretch Nib size?



## Mr Fixit (Feb 1, 2010)

I just got my "Stretch" kit from Lau Lau, and I'm excited!

I was comparing nibs with a "Flat Top" fountain pen from Rockler.  I am planning on replacing the nibs, but noticed the Stretch nib looked just a tad smaller.  As a point of reference, I also have a Churchill kit nib which is obviously bigger still.

I know replacement nibs from say Heritage come in small and large.  Does anyone know how the smalls fit in the Stretch?

Is the slight difference in size of the smaller nibs between kits an issue?  

Mr Fixit


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 1, 2010)

I just swapped the stock nibs from two of my pens, one a stretch and one a Baron. I also checked it against the inked Jr. Statesman I'm using and the nibs are all the same size.

I did however get the feed stuck on my stretch and broke it removing it.  I'll have to see if the feeds I have coming from Lou fit or if I have a spare parts pen in my future.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Feb 1, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> I just swapped the stock nibs from two of my pens, one a stretch and one a Baron. I also checked it against the inked Jr. Statesman I'm using and the nibs are all the same size.
> 
> I did however get the feed stuck on my stretch and broke it removing it.  I'll have to see if the feeds I have coming from Lou fit or if I have a spare parts pen in my future.



Did you swap nibs between kits, or replace with new nibs?


Ahhh!  just thought about what you said.  Interchanging between all of them and they are the same size.    Got it.


----------



## Manny (Feb 1, 2010)

I have switched out Lou's small steel nibs with the stock nib from the stretch kit with no problems. Mine writes great. Just follow Lou's tutorials in the library and you will be fine.

Manny


----------

